# making wax queen cell cups



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I have seen a few, they were all home made using about $1.50 worth of wodden dowels.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Don't know where to find one already built...

But here is some direciton on how to make them:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearingsimplified.htm#DippingCells
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdoolittle.htm#CHAPTER7


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

Here is a site that has those jigs you were talking about...

http://hlbeefarm.com/bee-wax-cup.html


----------

